# Over-walking a young Vizsla



## datacan

*daily walks should be 5 minutes longer every month. Trainers advise. *

We got lost, ended walking over 4 hr today. However, we do 2.5 hr average daily. 
Sam is 5 months and 23 days old today. 
Accordingly, I'm over-walking Sam by 2 hours/day. 

Any reason to adhere to this formula, is this formula adequate for Vizsla dogs? Am I endangering Sam's development? 

Thanx,
Julius


----------



## redbirddog

datacan.

That was a long walk for you and the pup. You both must have been tired. If the pup was never PUSHED and could rest when Sam wanted then he should be old enough. Plenty of water? Much up and down slopes? Running down slopes is toughest on a young dog's bones from what I have been told.

Lost? Just another adventure. Been there and done that.

Great book "A Dog's Purpose" has a wonderful story of being lost.

Happy trails,
Rod


----------



## datacan

Resting ???
He was in front of me most of the time. That's why we got lost. I had to use the GPS on my Iphone to get out of the forest. 
Sam likes to gallop along and look at the scenery my stride had increase over time to cover more ground.
Sometimes he slows down to smell things, but it's mostly poop.


----------



## kellygh

I think 2.5 to 4 hr walks/runs is a lot for a pup. If my pup was not resting, I would take control of the situation, and make it happen. To me, it isn't whether or not the V pup is capable of doing it, but whether or not it is healthy for them. If it were me, I would break up walks into shorter more frequent chunks with varied terrain off pavement. Overall the impact is the same, but in our case, Pumpkin needed guidance learning limits as well. For example, if weather conditions changed, I assumed P would adjust by controlling her pace etc.. Not the case, and I became quite concerned on 2 occasions re: exhaustion & overheating. Just my experience, but I think the 5m per month rule is excessive to the other extreme.


----------



## mattgbox

I dont have a puppy, so have not had to face the 5 or 10 minute a month rule. But I know from the limited experience that I have had over the last 6 weeks with my V is that she does not know when she has had enough, so it has caused us to have multiple visits to the vets for limps. I had always thought that she was stop retrieving the ball when she had had enough and was too tired but with my Holly that is just not the case, and so I have had to limit her retrieving and playing ball time. She has now fully recovered from her limp but it has made me wary and make sure I use my own common sense rather than waiting for her to let me know.


----------



## gunnr

I agree with Redbirddog. It was just another adventure that will give you good memories. You can't do it everyday, but sometimes stuff happens.
He's going to need some recovery time, but I suspect he'll be just fine. Watch him for the next day or so, but I doubt you'll observe anything dramatic.


----------



## redrover

datacan said:


> *daily walks should be 5 minutes longer every month. Trainers advise. *
> 
> We got lost, ended walking over 4 hr today. However, we do 2.5 hr average daily.
> Sam is 5 months and 23 days old today.
> Accordingly, I'm over-walking Sam by 2 hours/day.
> 
> Any reason to adhere to this formula, is this formula adequate for Vizsla dogs? Am I endangering Sam's development?
> 
> Thanx,
> Julius


I was told that formula is a guide to how long you should walk them on-leash in one go. So 30 minutes might be the maximum amount of time...per walk. As long as there's a rest period between walks, I don't see any harm in going on multiple 30 minute walks. 2.5 hours in one go is a lot, but 1.5 to 2 hours, broken up into 30 minute walks, might be just the ticket. Unless I've been totally misinterpreting that formula this entire time.

Anyway, Jasper was overwalked once when he was just 4 months old. We got lost too! He was out like a light once we got home, and maybe a little calmer and more tired than usual the next day, but it did no lasting harm. I'm not sure if his muscles were sore, but some of mine were!


----------



## Mrs_Mac

The way we see it is that the five mintue rule must apply to non V owners, at the very least non-Fez owners! If we were to give Fez 20 minutes as day our house and lives would be in tatters. We've spoken with the vet, our breeder and other V owners and they all agree that as long as the exercise is off leash they will look after themselves. 

When looking for advice with raising puppies it is clear there are many many differing opinions so much like every aspect of life we have to simply use common sense. 

Our mantra is simply.. There is no difference walking off the leash to running round the house in circles


----------



## datacan

Sam was no worse for wear today. At 5:35 PM he brought me the leash we used yesterday. I have never taught him to bring me the leash, let alone the exact one I used yesterday. I have a choice of 5 different leashes that I keep in a rubbermaid container close to his crate.
I just had to go back and grab his collar. Once in the park, he ran off leash and walked with no visible sign of fatigue. I tried to keep it around 30 minutes, but, would have to drag him home (I am also a physical activity junkie :-[ )

I think the 5 minute extra/month rule is busted at least for Vizsla dogs IMO. At almost 6 months, Sam calms down considerably after about 60 minutes outside. I'll keep taking more brakes for now.

Many thanks,
Julius & Sam


----------



## Mischa

See, 4 hours of running was just right.  he's ready for another day just like that. 
Their energy is boundless at that age. If you were dragging him along that would be a different story. 
It sounds like it was a really great adventure.

I remember when Mischa was that age. She'd tire after a few hours of running, but there where no daily limits for her as long as she got to nap.

I understand the 5 minutes extra per month idea, but completely disregarded it, as these dogs are not even close to "average". 
They're athletes!


----------



## Macaroni

I agree w/ Mishca 100%...athletes they are. As long as they're not limping, they'll let you know if they're tired. Case in point - my parents often walk Mac during the day on week days, my mom is always perplexed b/c all he does is lay under a tree...but hten if he stays the night, or when we come for Sunday dinners he's a wild man....I always tell her, he just knwos his body and doesn't push it in the 40 degree weather we've had this summer in Toronto!

But mornings/night and on weekends w/ water around...he'll go for 2-3 hours at a time no problem and no worse for the wear. As Mrs Mac said, as long as its off leash I don't see any issues.


----------



## andy198712

i think its bred in them, not to tire while out and about. i've walked my V some long distance now and again, he sleeps when he gets in and probably covers alot more ground then i do, the thing i dont do is take him cycling or running yet (other then two occasions just shortly)

play it by ear and see how they cope ect every dog is differant, but you'll see how tired they really were (but didnt show it) from how much they sleep when they get in


----------

